

Open Letter to Joe Hewitt: Become a Gardener - triptych
http://andrewwooldridge.com/blog/2009/11/16/open-letter-to-joe-hewitt-become-a-gardener/

======
testibus
Metaphor stolen from the movie <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Being_There>

